# My (fictional) loli slave :V



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Name: Carmen 
Age: 12
Sex: Female
Species: Neko (Russian Blue)
Height: 4'10"
Weight: 90 lbs

Appearance: Slender and a little short for her age. 
Hair and fur: Medium-length blond hair. Her ears and tail are blue (like the coat of a Russian Blue).
Markings: None...yet ;3
Eye color: Green
Other features: N/a

Behavior and personality: Carmen is that kid in the back of the class that never talks. She's that kid who avoided socializing with her peers; preferring to spend her lunch breaks in the classroom. She's that kid that is always reading something, sometimes even when the teacher is lecturing. She's always the one to get bullied and pushed around.

But there's a darker side to her. She aims to please, but only her one special person. Her mistress or her master. Everyone else is just a blur to her, a useless bag of flesh. She craves any attention from her master, going to great lengths just to be noticed. And when her master rejects her, that's the ultimate blow. Although barely old enough to understand the concept, when rejected she becomes suicidal and tends to self-harm. 

She is curious and intellectual, always trying to analyze situations and how to either avoid them or make them occur. In true feline fashion, she can be manipulative and even bratty. Of course she's childish and clingy. But she's also affectionate and obedient. She's not perfect, but for a special someone, she might as well be.

History: She was raised in a relatively normal household, adopted by a human couple. She was normal in almost every way up until she hit puberty. She then felt strangely alone and became more and more withdrawn. Then she met Fang. Fang was a 20 year old human girl who instantly befriended her. They were very close, and Carmen's parents even thought the friendship was "cute". Slowly, however, Fang pressured Carmen into doing things she wouldn't normally do. Fang took advantage of their friendship, becoming more and more controlling. However, Carmen had yet to see the wrong in it.

Carmen finally understood that something was wrong the night Fang kissed her. She left Fang's house, feeling confused and uncertain, though she hid what happened from her parents. She spent the next few weeks wary of Fang, spending a lot of time just replaying the scenario in her head. Finally she came to strange conclusion. She would tell no one, and continue seeing Fang. Because, to her, Fang was the only one who seemed to care. As the weeks and months pass, Carmen slowly grows more attached, less afraid, and happier, despite or because of Fang's controlling nature.



Clothing/personal style: Basically whatever fits, or whatever Fang wants her to wear. She's quite partial to wearing elbow-length gloves, though.
Picture: NSFW
Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## selkie (Dec 11, 2009)

I LOVE PITBULLS
This is creepy.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

selkie said:


> I LOVE PITBULLS


They're like, the greatest dogs.


selkie said:


> This is creepy.


Aw ty :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 11, 2009)

Whoa that was fast.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 11, 2009)

I must say, that's a well thought out bio. Interesting read.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I must say, that's a well thought out bio. Interesting read.


I'm glad, this is the first bio I've actually put thought into.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm glad, this is the first bio I've actually put thought into.



It shows. You have talent for that.

Now, I need to get off my ass post bios of my secondary characters.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 11, 2009)

So she's not going to be used for the gory stuff, then?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So she's not going to be used for the gory stuff, then?


Actually I was kinda wanting to use her for that :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Actually I was kinda wanting to use her for that :V


Oh, okay. :3


----------

